# How to use Play On Media Server and R22 in 16:9 NOT 4:3



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I just bought the software for my computer Play On. After reading on this forum that it was compatible with the R22, which I have. The ONLY issue I have is EVERY 16:9 Netflix/Hulu, etc program is compressed on the screen to 4:3. I even changed the TV type in the HDTV menu to 16:9 that just added gray bars on the sides and compressed it more.
Is there a setting to re-size the video being watched to normal 16:9? It's VERY annoying to watch a program when the heads of the people look like match sticks. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I just bought the software for my computer Play On. After reading on this forum that it was compatible with the R22, which I have. The ONLY issue I have is EVERY 16:9 Netflix/Hulu, etc program is compressed on the screen to 4:3. I even changed the TV type in the HDTV menu to 16:9 that just added gray bars on the sides and compressed it more.
> Is there a setting to re-size the video being watched to normal 16:9? It's VERY annoying to watch a program when the heads of the people look like match sticks.
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...


Even though I don't have an R22, I think I know what is happening. On my HR20-700, in order to view a widescreen video from MediaShare, I have to tune to an HD channel. If I am tuned to an SD channel, all video is squeezed to 4:3. Since the R22 is not HD, it may not be possible to output any widescreen material in 16:9 coming from the R22.

One thing you can try is to get your TV to stretch the video (if it supports this) so that it fills the screen.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Widescreen output is only available on the HD-capable outputs: Component Video and HDMI. If your TV is hooked up via Composite (yellow RCA) or S-Video, only 4:3 is possible. The same is true with DVD players, except that DVD players are designed to correct this internally by adding bars on top and bottom, if connected to a 4:3 TV. The R22 doesn't have that option.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I have my Tv's connected by Composite only. I wish it added piller bars at the top and bottom like most HD to SD tv shows to. It's very annoying.


----------

